# hog heaven geneva with pics 6/16



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

Fished north of geneva today in 72fow and all i can say is game on!!! the hogs were hungry! lake was beautiful with just the needed wind for a nice chop on the water allowing us to troll in the needed directions to entice the bites.

#6 colorados from gale force ruled with snooks custom" eyecandy" showing up in the net over and over,speed was 1.6 to 1.7 .3oz 70 to 95 back,3 diver 90 to 110 also performed well.

my friend joe got his personal best today and upgraded it twice...erie is awesome!!! fun day all around ,nice talking with anger mgmt crew and Got One and Rattler Got one was putting on a clinic out there.good job guys!

Captured 23 and lost our last fish at the transom and decided to wrap it up after having such a great day..only lost a few fish as most had the hooks buried deep today.

enjoy the pics


Capt Jeff










joe personal best upgrade











joe


----------



## blue dolphin (Jul 18, 2004)

Awesome buddy Wtg. BD

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## hageman.2 (Jan 8, 2008)

Nice work Jeff. Lake looked nice and calm for your pic. Guys look mad at you for making them pose afterward. You need your own sign, "Double J Charters" for when you peg your fish.....Guys need to book with you and your buddies down there while it's on! No sense letting any of the '03's die of old age....


----------



## FireSnoop FM (Jun 11, 2009)

Nice fish. Way to get them.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

WTG guy's! Glad you had a good day!


----------



## surffishn (Jan 20, 2010)

Awsome job Double J. I hope to be up there next weekend. Got to repower. Tight Lines Paul.


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

hageman.2 said:


> Nice work Jeff. Lake looked nice and calm for your pic. Guys look mad at you for making them pose afterward. You need your own sign, "Double J Charters" for when you peg your fish.....Guys need to book with you and your buddies down there while it's on! No sense letting any of the '03's die of old age....


lol John... those looks are funny....too much sun is all. what a day today was!
Joe caught his 3 biggest walleyes ever on todays trip.

I agree,need my own sign

DJ


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

Jeff,you did a good job getting on them today. Nice. I went out late afternoon and not so good.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

hey jeff
great job. glad to see your reports again. your a big help to guys like me that dont get up there often. keep up the awesome reports.
sherman


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

Very nice fishing there Jeff! What a great day on the water yesterday.:B:B


----------



## Rik (Feb 17, 2006)

Good fishing,You guys were really on em.That Eye candy color is hot..


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

[QUOTE Guys look mad at you for making them pose afterward. QUOTE]

All those guy's are in a big biker gang. You should see them when they don't catch fish! I would not want to be the captain!


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

Snook said:


> [QUOTE Guys look mad at you for making them pose afterward. QUOTE]
> 
> All those guy's are in a big biker gang. You should see them when they don't catch fish! I would not want to be the captain!


snook lol

i still cant believe i had all those fish stuffed into my livewell in the back of the boat!!! # 24 was gonna have to ride back to the dock in a bucket,but Bill horsed em in the back of the boat ,walter smiled.... shook the hook and went deep,we all laughed and called it a day.


----------



## pastordon (Jul 21, 2008)

Man I know you are excited to get those fish going in Geneva. With a report like that you problable won't be fishing elsewhere for a while. Hopefully your few open dates will fill right up now that the fish are close to you! Don
www.DoubleJwalleye.com


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

Yawn....Man that day sounds awful boring Jeff....I got bored just reading this...lol


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

CarpetBagger said:


> Yawn....Man that day sounds awful boring Jeff....I got bored just reading this...lol


saturday nite you can liven things up on here after your charter..lol

just an update....fish are staying in same general area as saturday but have pushed a lil ne. big ones are on the feed and so are the steelhead.
same program.


----------



## cheezman (Jul 4, 2011)

What color is "eye candy" ???


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

cheezman said:


> What color is "eye candy" ???


you'll have to ask snook that one since he designed the killer blade.the back is shown in the pic below which is most important anyway imo.

I will say purple demon in a pink back caught 7 fish.

Capt Jeff


----------



## Eyewall (Feb 14, 2009)

Jeff you the man. I learned more in 6 hours fishing with you than I could have imagined. You have a passion for the ole marble eye that is second to none.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

hey jeff
what was a couple of your biggest that day?? you guys sure did get some hogs. and if the lord is willing i will go to school with you in the near future. i have seen and read so many of your posts, its going to be an true honor to spend a day in school with you. and i always look forward to meeting you ogf members.
sherman


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

sherman51 said:


> hey jeff
> what was a couple of your biggest that day?? you guys sure did get some hogs. and if the lord is willing i will go to school with you in the near future. i have seen and read so many of your posts, its going to be an true honor to spend a day in school with you. and i always look forward to meeting you ogf members.
> sherman


6 were over 8lbs....1 30incher was 10.2 on my scale

thanks for the kind words guys...sherm,I'm always learning too, be glad to share info with you and anyone else on my boat.things are always changing out there and flexibility is key.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Very nice!


----------

